# Looking for advice on buying a Woman's e bike please



## Biking mum (15 Nov 2021)

Hi, I am considering getting an E-bike. Any advice for something not crazy heavy as I need to lift up a couple of steps to get it to a charger and something reasonably priced? I am not using for long rides, but need help keeping up with my kids uphill.


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Nov 2021)

Typical weight seems to be 20-22 Kg (48lbs) which is very heavy , in £800-1200 price range.
Islabikes e-Janus is 13.5kg/30lbs. Your purse will be £2,699.99 lighter which is fairly typical of lightweight ebikes.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2021)

Good value, reasonably robust, gutsy motor, and a very popular seller... the best selling ebike that Hellfrauds have ever sold.

https://www.halfords.com/bikes/elec...ybrid-bike-2.0---14in-16in-frames-445966.html

It's 18kg, which is very competitive weight at that price, but it's still a lump. However, the batteries on most ebikes detach - as it does on this - so you only need lug the battery up the stairs.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Nov 2021)

If you get one with an easily removable battery then you don;t need to get the bike to the charger - so the weight may not be too much of a problem
Not specifically to do with women only - but when my wife wanted one we ended up having to get a folder so she could get the saddle low enough
The other thing is that you might want to look for a change of saddle - local bike shops are best for this - mine offered to swap it for free if I bought the bike from them.

aprt from that - welcome to the club!!


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Nov 2021)

Biking mum said:


> Hi, I am considering getting an E-bike. Any advice for something not crazy heavy as I need to lift up a couple of steps to get it to a charger and something reasonably priced? I am not using for long rides, but need help keeping up with my kids uphill.



Its easier to get an extension to bike than lift bike into property. Best option is removeable battery.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Nov 2021)

Worth considering a 20" wheel bike.

Still not particularly light, but the compact frame and smaller wheels make it easier to (wo)manhandle.

The ride on balloon tyres is surprisingly good.

Halfords usually have a model or two in stock, or there's the Woosh Rambletta.

That's also a folder.

The folded package is still unwieldy, so you'd probably find it easier to hump over a couple of steps unfolded.

https://wooshbikes.co.uk/?rambletta


----------



## richtea (16 Nov 2021)

Boardman ebikes come in womens sizes, have a removable battery, and are relatively light for an ebike (15Kg-ish).
Price is middling at £2.2k but they're reasonably well made.

OK for beating your partner up the hill too, not just the kids.


----------



## Biking mum (18 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Good value, reasonably robust, gutsy motor, and a very popular seller... the best selling ebike that Hellfrauds have ever sold.
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/bikes/elec...ybrid-bike-2.0---14in-16in-frames-445966.html
> 
> It's 18kg, which is very competitive weight at that price, but it's still a lump. However, the batteries on most ebikes detach - as it does on this - so you only need lug the battery up the stairs.



Thanks but to be honest I avoid Hellfrauds since seeing an advert with the forks on the wrong way


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Nov 2021)

I don't get it with some folk. They post asking a question for guidance, then don't bother to revisit the forum to see replies. 

Joined Monday 10am last seen Monday 12pm


----------



## Biking mum (18 Nov 2021)

richtea said:


> Boardman ebikes come in womens sizes, have a removable battery, and are relatively light for an ebike (15Kg-ish).
> Price is middling at £2.2k but they're reasonably well made.
> 
> OK for beating your partner up the hill too, not just the kids.



He has an ebike too so I have no chance hehe


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I don't get it with some folk. They post asking a question for guidance, then don't bother to revisit the forum to see replies.
> 
> Joined Monday 10am last seen Monday 12pm


Or don't thank folk.
Many of those posts are I think made late in the evening after a few drinks - at-home or in the pub.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2021)

Biking mum said:


> Thanks but to be honest I avoid Hellfrauds since seeing an advert with the forks on the wrong way


I wouldn't tar all Halfords with the same brush. Some are rather good.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2021)

Biking mum said:


> Thanks but to be honest I avoid Hellfrauds since seeing an advert with the forks on the wrong way


Thats not logical. Do you avoid all GPs because of Harold Shipman? 

Do you really think the clueless photographer from the ad agency they hire has anything to do with the setup of customer bicycles?

Keep your wits about you and youre fine. Ive had 5700 trouble free miles from mine in 15 months, and its actually feeling better and torqier with the mileage.

Halfords give a 2 year warranty on their ebikes and actually have a halfway decent reputation there - Because their techs are often not the most skilled they are often unable undertake repairs, and plenty of tales abound about people just being given new bikes under warranty instead. I know someone who got two free bikes off them that way in fairly quick succession (to my knowledge the third is fine) which is far better than many other brands are managing in the current parts supply crisis.


----------



## richtea (18 Nov 2021)

Biking mum said:


> Thanks but to be honest I avoid Hellfrauds since seeing an advert with the forks on the wrong way


The bike will come in a box, which itself came from China. It is well built. We've had no problems* in 2 years ownership.
All Halford will do is turn & tighten the bars, and fit some pedals. And as Drago says, they're not all clueless.

*OK, one problem - you need to check is that the bottom bracket bolts are tight. It was a well-known (and simple to fix) issue with the Boardmans last year. Not sure it its still true, but no harm in checking.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Nov 2021)

You already have bike, buy a e-bike kit, fit it yourself. This will ensure the standard and quality is what you desire. Save a fortune too


----------



## Biking mum (21 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You already have bike, buy a e-bike kit, fit it yourself. This will ensure the standard and quality is what you desire. Save a fortune too


I'm thinking of exploring this further, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> You already have bike, buy a e-bike kit, fit it yourself. This will ensure the standard and quality is what you desire. Save a fortune too


do you have any suggestions/recommendations?
Have you done this yourself?


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> do you have any suggestions/recommendations?
> Have you done this yourself?


Yes I did it to my wife's bike. The two readily available crank based kits are TSDZ2. and Bafang BBS02. You could also go for front hub motor or rear wheel hub.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Yes I did it to my wife's bike. The two readily available crank based kits are TSDZ2. and Bafang BBS02. You could also go for front hub motor or rear wheel hub.
> 
> View attachment 618761
> View attachment 618762


many thanks - i may be back for more advice in time -my vague plan is to convert one of my 90s steel Ridgeback hjybtids.


----------

